# Mac Laptop - American Voltage compatibility with UK



## MacPool (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, going to Vegas and looking to buy a new Mac Laptop, not sure of the voltage compatibility though for UK plugs, what is the voltage for Macs in the US and does anyone know if they sell machines with UK compatible (240V) circuit boards??

Thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 21, 2008)

All Mac laptops use a power adapter, which is auto-switching between 100-240 volts, 50-60 Hz. All you need is a simple adapter for your power plug. Any Apple store will sell you the international adapter kit. If you just need one adapter, then you should be able to find  one easily enough at any electronics retailer, especially if they are located close to where world travelers might frequent.


----------



## elander (Jul 22, 2008)

Interestingly, every Mac ever made has been built to run on any voltage between 100 and 240 volts, with mains frequency between 50 and 60 hz. I found out early on that the SE30 could be plugged into the razor outlet in the sleeping compartments of swedish trains... drove my PC friends crazy...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 22, 2008)

elander said:


> ...Interestingly, every Mac ever made has been built to run on any voltage between 100 and 240 volts, with mains frequency between 50 and 60 hz. ....



Eh, not every Mac. There have been some models that were country specific, such as the first iMac G5s for the US were US power only. Some G4 towers had the PC-typical 110-220 voltage switch on the power supply.
But, yes, most Macs are auto-switching power.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 24, 2008)

All portable Mac are 100-240 V.  If you travel a lot, just buy one of the world adapters and you'll be sorted anywhere. (so you will not need different adapters no matter where you are)


----------

